# Skimender RP360 Base Repair Pistol Review



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I have an older model that I use for clear p-tex jobs for the reason you mentioned. Really the best way to get a clean clear p-tex fill. Black sticks can be burnt in.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I’ve decided to only buy boards with black bases [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks for the great review.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I received my 2nd Skimender RP360 yesterday and updated the review.











Added in an old Burton Progression 145L base I repaired after it was waxed. I'm pretty impressed with how good the base came out from what it originally looked like. It was a pretty battered ride before. Looks pretty damn smart now.










The Skimender RP360 has really paid its own way here.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Craig64 said:


> I received my 2nd Skimender RP360 yesterday and updated the review.
> 
> 
> View attachment 158362
> ...


My buddy just bought one & I borrowed it.
I've only done one fix so far.
I just used the left over that was on the head.
It kinda looks like shit haha.

That was just a tester spot though.
Now I'm gonna attempt to fix the big gash on my brand new Wayfinder.
Only 1 day on it & it looks like I've been riding it in the parking lot for 10 years haha d'oh.

TT


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

timmytard said:


> My buddy just bought one & I borrowed it.
> I've only done one fix so far.
> I just used the left over that was on the head.
> It kinda looks like shit haha.
> ...


Need a black stick in the gun.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Craig64 said:


> Need a black stick in the gun.


Oh well that makes perfect sense now haha.
Thanks Craig lol.
That's the before picture.

I still haven't done it.

Do you try and do it in one fast swipe or is it better to slowly run it over the gash?
I only borrowed it so I don't really have extra sticks to practice with.

I'm assuming you're trying to melt the base a bit so the weld into one piece?

Any other pro tips besides use a black stick?
I probably only have enough for 2 passes at most.

TT


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Make sure cut is clean, free off wax and lightly sanded around the gouge. You will fill it one pass as molton Ptex is squeezed into hole. Keep hot metal tip flat on base to keep Ptex flat and prevent fill getting elevated.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've been using a low temp soldering iron to melt ptex for repairs and it's been working really well. I've got a flat tip that I can get the repairs pretty flat and flush with. This method looks easier and faster to boot. Can you use metal grip in those guns?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

WigMar said:


> I've been using a low temp soldering iron to melt ptex for repairs and it's been working really well. I've got a flat tip that I can get the repairs pretty flat and flush with. This method looks easier and faster to boot. Can you use metal grip in those guns?


No, you can only use specific Ptex sticks with the 11/11.5mm diameter. They are not super expensive and I buy them in multiple bulk lots of 10.


----------

